# Halo Dog Food



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I ordered some small one lb. bags of Halo kibble and the tiny cans of Halo wet food for Nissa. The kibble is very tiny and the cans are just the perfect portion for Nissa. She loved it! Everything I read about it seems to be all positive for ingredients etc. Has anyone used this for long term?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I ordered some small one lb. bags of Halo kibble and the tiny cans of Halo wet food for Nissa. The kibble is very tiny and the cans are just the perfect portion for Nissa. She loved it! Everything I read about it seems to be all positive for ingredients etc. Has anyone used this for long term?[/B]


I haven't used the food products. They are called _Spot's Stew_, right? I've used the Halo shampoo and grooming products on my Bichon and they were very good. I bought a bunch of the grooming products for Nikki and I will use them this week. I'll post if they worked out well. It's supposed to be a reputable company and the shampoo has no artificial ingredients, which I like.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Nissa is so cute! Just a little doll! 
But about he dog food, No. I haven't tried it and don't know anything about it. But, you can go here and see its rating: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
I'm afraid it's right there with the pitiful Science Diet I have had to go back to for Midis. I am working toward getting him to a better food like Canidae but I have to gradually get him there. Also, FYI many people on here have said that you should not get a dogfood that is TOO HIGH in protein, and the ones I looked at that were rated a 6 (highest grade) on this site were 40%+ in protein. Requirements I have read were in the 20's, so I was looking at grade 5 dog foods as the best quality and safest for the dogs. My Science Diet and I believe your Halo are both grade 2. 

Good luck choosing. I just hope what we choose is SAFE.

Cyndi


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I've tried it, but it has gravy which gets in Dolce's hair and ears--too messy!


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

> I ordered some small one lb. bags of Halo kibble and the tiny cans of Halo wet food for Nissa. The kibble is very tiny and the cans are just the perfect portion for Nissa. She loved it! Everything I read about it seems to be all positive for ingredients etc. Has anyone used this for long term?[/B]



OMG! Nissa is too cute. About 3 weeks ago I was in Petco and saw what i thought was a new brand of food. Ingredients looked good so I decided to buy the small canned food of Halo (one of each flavor). During checkout I heard the Ellen D. Commercial and I was thought "Is this really a good pet food?" I opened the beef flavor can, smell wasn't too bad and I could see the meat and peas. So I presented it to the taste tester. She Loved it. Cleaned the bowl in less than 5 minutes (Faster than she does with Merrick canned). She snuffed the Salmon and Lamb flavors. She had solid waste with the food. But after reading about it on old posts on this site (you can do a search) and online, I'm not too sure if it is a good food to be feeding my little one.

Let me know if you find anything else out about it. Thanks


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=553534
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that I've gone to the sight listed above that grades dog food, I bought Innova kibble & have ordered the small cans of the wet. So far Nissa loves the kibble type. Tune in later for the wet taste test. I feel badly about the Halo because it really seemed good and I love the fact that the wet comes in the small cans for convenience.


----------

